# 180lb male in need of cutting diet plan



## bikka31 (Jun 23, 2009)

hi

I am 5ft 9" tall and 180lbs.

I want to shred my fat.

My current diet is

7.30 am - 2 hydroxycut pills with large glass of water

8.00 am - 45grams oatswith water, 1 teaspoon sweetener powder,

6 egg whites with 2 slices of low fat ham (0.3g fat per slice)

1 large glass of water.

10.30 am - 48 grams whey protein shake with large glass of water.

12.30 - 2 hydroycut pills with large glass of water.

1.00pm - 200 grams haddock microwaved with 1 cup of green beans.

1.30 - train, weights then 30 minutes road running.

2.45 - post workout - 2 slices raisin toast with 5 egg whites, and a dash of cinnamon. 1 large glass of water.

4.30pm - 2 hydroycut pills with large glass of water.

5.00pm - 200 grams haddock microwaved with 1 cup of green beans.

7.30pm - 48 grams whey protein shake with large glass of water.

sometimes i have low fat yoghurt, cottage cheese and granola mixed instead of raisin toast for post workout meal.

i have hit a sticking point now and feel i need to radically change something. Ive heard carb stacking is the way to go. whats involved?

cheers

andy


----------

